# [Software] Un buen mail server (abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Una vez mas les pido su consejo :

Voy a montar un servidor de correo que administre unas 500 cuentas de correo.

La idea es tambien instalar un antispam, un antivirus, un webmail, algo que me permita administrar todo desde el web.

Muchas Gracias!!!

----------

## Stolz

Hola JotaCE,

las dos opciones más usadas son Qmail y Postfix. A mi particularmente me gusta Qmail. En la documentación oficial tienes manuales para ambos. Échale un vistazo a ver si alguno te parece más sencillo pero ambos te van a servir igual de bien.

Para antispam puedes usar mail-filter/spamassassin y como webmail mail-client/squirrelmail.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## pcmaster

También tienes Exim:

http://packages.gentoo.org/package/mail-mta/exim

----------

## JotaCE

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Hola JotaCE,
> 
> las dos opciones más usadas son Qmail y Postfix. A mi particularmente me gusta Qmail. En la documentación oficial tienes manuales para ambos. Échale un vistazo a ver si alguno te parece más sencillo pero ambos te van a servir igual de bien.
> 
> Para antispam puedes usar mail-filter/spamassassin y como webmail mail-client/squirrelmail.
> ...

 

Primero que nada muchas gracias por sus consejos.

Existe, yo creo que deberia, pero en realidad esto que voy a hacer es desconocido para mi. algun webadmin donde puede crear, eliminar, administrar configurar mi mail server ?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si te sirve, tengo un mailserver funcionando con el par postfix/dovecot y MySQL como backend todo administrable con postfixadmin. Todo lo monté siguiendo esta guía y funciona a la perfección desde hace unos cuantos meses.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

He estado mirando squirrelmail como webmail pero no estoy seguro si me servirá o no. quisiera comentarles que es lo que necesito de un webmail.

Usuario :

Interface amigable para el usuario comun.

Que la bandeja de entrada se pueda ordenar por fecha o remitente o ambos  :Very Happy: 

Que el usuarui pueda subir una imagen que sirva de cabecera o pie de pagina (membrete)

QUe pueda modificar las fuentes (tipos de letra) colores etc.

Un buscardor de correos por una frace o referencia.

Agenda de tareas o calendario, citas, alertas y bla bla bla.

Administrador del mail server

Que pueda tener multiples dominios 

Que pueda adjuntar archivos de por lomenos hasta 10 megas

Bienvenidos todos los consejor  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

De golpe y porrazo me encuentro en la misma necesidad, necesito un webmail funcional así que ando tras la misma búsqueda, pero sin disponibilidad de tiempo.

Pensaba dedicar parte de este próximo fin de semana a jugar un poco con eso, voy a ver que puedo averiguar y vuelvo al foro a postear, me apunto a la inquietud si alguien conoce del asunto.

Salud!

EDITO: Voy a hacerle un tiro a Roundcube que tiene muy buena pinta. Después comento como me fué.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> He estado mirando squirrelmail como webmail pero no estoy seguro si me servirá o no. quisiera comentarles que es lo que necesito de un webmail.
> 
> Usuario :
> 
> Interface amigable para el usuario comun.
> ...

 

De las pruebas preliminares que hice con roundcube:

- Interfaz mas que amigable. Sumamente facil de entender y utilizar a la primera, entorno en español, mas amigable inclusive que squirremail y horde.

- Se puede ordenar la bandeja de entrada de todas las formas que se te ocurran.

- No se pueden subir imagenes como membrete pero se puede adjuntar una firma automática, soporta html para imagenes hosteadas en algun http server.

- Editor de letras WYSIWYG, mejor imposible.

- Buscador de correo bastante eficiente, parece gmail.

- No tiene agenda de citas, por lo demás tiene de todo.

- No administra el mail server. Estás pidiendo mucho me parece...

- Multiples dominios y multiples vhosts.

- Adjuntos de 2Mb de tope, no encuentro de donde cambiar esta configuración.

Resumiendo: Me lo quedo, anda muy bien.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*   He estado mirando squirrelmail como webmail pero no estoy seguro si me servirá o no. quisiera comentarles que es lo que necesito de un webmail.
> 
> Usuario :
> 
> Interface amigable para el usuario comun.
> ...

 

Que barbaro Inodoro, excelente. con todo esto que tengo voy a montar mi servidor.

Voy a hacerlo con Gentoo por su puesto, ademas de correo tendra los servicios de firewall y proxy. Todo esto sobre un equipo HP Proliant ML.

Tal vez comience este lunes o martes a montar esta maquina.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si te decantas por el uso de postfix para tu mail server, para la gestión de mailboxes y usuarios puede que te interese www-apps/postfixadmin que simplifica muchísimo el proceso de administración del servidor.

Salud!

----------

## opotonil

Llevo utilizando RoundCube una temporada y la verdad que me encanta.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Adjuntos de 2Mb de tope, no encuentro de donde cambiar esta configuración. 
> 
> 

 

No lo he mirado pero el tamaño de los adjuntos no sera cosa de configurarlo en PHP ¿? Creo recordar que en el php.ini habia una opcion para tamaño maximo de subidas que por defecto biene configurado a 2Mb.

Podeis encontrar mas funcionalidades en la seccion de plugins de la Web, que por cierto parecen bastante sencillos de hacer yo estaba intentado hacer uno para integrar iJab pero a ver si primero lo consigo hacer tirar a el solo (se me conecta al ejabberd pero no autentifica ni na de na).

Salu2.

PD: Tambien lo tengo todo montado en un Proliant ML 150 G5 mediante maquinas virtuales KVM, ¿utilizas alguna de las herramientas de gestion de HP?.

----------

## i92guboj

El tamaño de adjunto es cosas de tu configuración de PHP, efectivamente. En lo que a frontends PHP se refiere, lo más importante es siempre estar a la última, tanto a nivel servidor web (apache o lo que uses), php como a nivel de interface (squirrelmail, roundcube, horde o lo que decidas usar). A mayor complejidad mayor es el riesgo potencial.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sinceramente, con 2Mb para adjuntos me sobra creo. Igualmente voy a ver la configuración de PHP por si me hiciera falta mas capacidad el día de mañana... Gracias por la información.

Salud!

----------

